# Webster 4 cycle gas engine



## deere_x475guy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, I decided to make the Webster 4 cycle gas engine next. After studying the plans for a few days I decided to machine the cylinder first. I had this chunk of mystery metal laying around and mounted it up in the 4 jaw.







I turned the part to 1.5 dia. then spot center drilled and used a 1/4" drill to start my hole for the bore:






I finished drilling at .625:






Then I started the boring process:











This is as far as I can recall the deepest hole I have ever had to bore. It needed to be 2.5 inches but since my bore was closed at the end I drilled to 3 inches to leave a little room for chips to gather.  During the whole process I kept withdrawing the boring bar to clean the chips out.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 21, 2008)

Next thing was to turn the cylinder head end to 1.0 dia for a length of .50.






Then the fins....oh man...this was fun.






Under the tools area I posted about a groving tool I made on the grinder this morning. You can read about it here:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1155.0.
and here is a link to the thread showing the video of me using the grooving tool before I broke it..((

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1161.0

Anyway all turned out well, the bang had jarred the part in the jaws so I had to reindicated and go on with life... I finished up turning the fins with my normal cut off tool. In the long run I would have been ahead just to use this in the first place.  

I think they came out pretty good.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 21, 2008)

The next step was off to the bandsaw to cut off then mount the 1.0 dia end in a collect chuck and turn the other end down to 1.125, face the band saw cut end, remove and measure length, replace back in the collet chuck then face off to final length. 

Here it is after cutting off in the band saw.





Here it is after all the lathe maching has been completed.










Later this week I will need to take it to the mill for drilling the holes to mound the head to and drill a port that is needed near the top.


----------



## Jack (Jan 21, 2008)

It looks like your off to a very good start with your newest engine, keep up the good work. Pretty soon it should like this, but yours will probally look nicer. It may be too soon but when you go looking for the spark plug, condenser and point set if you are lucky enough to have an O'Reilly Auto Parts store near you they have them in stock or should be able to get them in one day. I could also give you the ordering info for the gears and rings if your interested.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 21, 2008)

Jack thanks and glad to see you around. I got in touch with Otto engine works right after you posted the link in your thread. The gears I am cutting myself..))...I got the second cutter I needed for Christmas and later on will have a go at cutting the second gear. I am using a different tooth count and have marked the locations for the new holes on the print.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 23, 2008)

It's looking nice Bob:O) Keep after it!

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 23, 2008)

Good deal!

Glad I am not trying to keep up with you Bob... It would be impossible for me. 

You do inspire.

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 25, 2008)

Powder keg thanks!

Brass_machine I will be lucky if I get this completed by next fall. My youngest daughter is getting married mid-march and dad has a few things he needs to do, then spring is here and it's tough for me to get time in the shop once the weather warms up. Wife just loves to keep me busy with outdoor stuff...) Oh well it usuually involves the tractor so I do get my tractor seat time in..))


----------



## Bill Mc (May 12, 2009)

Hi Bob - I too am very interested in building the "WEBSTER ENGINE". We haven't heard from you for a while. Any more action on this engine lately? - Fellow member Bill Mc Kinley


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 12, 2009)

Hi Bill, actually yes there is but I made the mistake of starting a new thread for each part and now they are scattered around the build in progress area.

Let me check and I will place the links here.

Opps...no wonder, I asked a question about machining the conrod in the question and answer area then posted my progress there...duh...sorry here is the link. I will place the next progress in here.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1495.msg49694#msg49694


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 31, 2009)

Ok it's been awhile since I did any work to the webster and Saturday I had a great day in the shop. A full 12 hours (except lunch and a few breaks to scratch my head and think abit. I have most of the flat plate work done, the rocker arm shouldered bolt finished, some bushings to get lateral movement on the rocker arm and lifter cam stud. Any way here are some shots. Sorry I didn't take any setup shots I was on a roll and just kept going.

This shot shows where the flywheel will set. I will be cutting out a section of the base so the flywheel will set down into it.





Here the cam and gear are mounted on the press fit stud. I used brass for the spacers and made a grove in the end of the stud so I could use an e-clip to hold it all together. I placed the inner bushing on then the cam/gear on, put the e-clip on and then measured the lateral movement to come up with the thickness of the outer spacer. I have .003 lateral movement now.






Just another shot from above to show how everything is lining up.






This is a shot of the rocker arm pivot. I made the shouldered bolt and then made the spacers so I could keep eveything lined up.






I will probably remake the shouldered bolt because I think it looks bad sticking out so far.


Here is how things line up with the valve stem. Looks like it will work for me. I hope to make the tappet next weekend and some other parts. I will be getting another injection block on Friday so I should have a few good days to work in the shop if the honey do list isn't to long.






I still have a lot of parts to make yet and this build has been going on for well over a year now. I would like to have it running by August..... :


----------



## Maryak (Jun 1, 2009)

Bob,

It's coming together very nicely, :bow: how long before it runs. ???

Cheeky bugger, but that what you get from antipodeans. :

Best Regards
The Other Bob


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jun 1, 2009)

Bob I honestly don't know when I will have it running. If I could keep having days like Saturday I think a good 4 days would complete it. Honey do's and being able to comfortably work in the shop will be the deciding factors. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi deere_x475guy  I have been following/watching your thread(s) on building the 'Webster Engine'. I noticed that there has not been much activity on it for the last while. Then I noticed in another recent thread that you mentioned that the 'Webster was much closer to completion'. This aroused my interest in this engine once again. I was wondering what recent work you had done on it lately. Have you any new photos that we/I could look at? I sure hope that you will get it completed eventually. - Billmc


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Bill, my plate has been very full lately with many things. Life always seems to have a variety of activities to take up time....I guess that's a good thing. Little progress has actually been made since my last post but I can see some time coming up now that should allow me to pick this up again. I just need to settle in and make up the crankshaft next and then on to the carburetor. I will keep up my progress once I get started on the crankshaft.


----------



## NickG (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking great Bob, good work - can't wait to see a runner!

I really like the webster design, I am contemplating an i.c. for my next project and there are a lot of good features on that engine.

Nick


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Nick thanks for the kind words. This on is taking forever for me. I will be in the shop most of the day tomorrow. Maybe I can get that crankshaft knocked out....


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi deere_x475guy - Glad to see that you are back at 'er agin' ! - verrrry interesting - Billmc


----------

